# Rehome: Los Angeles



## NinjaKaren (Sep 12, 2007)

So, we're fostering Norbert. His previous owner took him out of a bad situation, but then she had to go to medical school. She was hoping that a different friend would be able to take him when she moved, but that can't happen, and unfortunately, he has to stay in a room separate from our dog (who terrifies him) and that room needs to be rented out as I just lost my job.

He (who knows, maybe it's Norberta) is not the nicest bunny but I think he might just need more affection--he's usually pretty jittery, and does not want anything to do with me. It could be because I am sure I smell like the dog to him. To be honest, I really know very little about him.

Please help! I almost put an ad up on Craig's List, but someone linked this site when I typed rabbit in the search, and am hoping that someone is looking for a new bunny.

He comes with 3 cages: 2 wire, 'live-in' size, and 1 portable carrier type. He has enough food to last at least a few weeks and enough hay for the same, if not longer.

You can see his picture here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1368834864/

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 12, 2007)

A w w w w ... poor bunny. You pretty much need to interact with any bunny before they'll interact back, so he/she may be a very nice rabbit in the long run, once s/hes in a home where he/she is wanted and doesn't have to contend with scary dogs.

I have three foster bunnies, siblings, withthe same markings (and same skittishness).I can't tell the size from the pic, though, how much do you thinks/he weighs?I find three to be anawkward pairing, I'd prefer two or four. 

The fostersare not my bunnies, though, so I'd need permission from the rescue org if I wanted to try anything. And I'malso not too close, I'm in Vancouver, althoughI dohave a friend flying up from L.A., justnot sure when. Might not be for a couple months now. But I'd like to see that bunny in a rabbit-savvy home. 

First off, we really need to know if s/he's a he or she. (Any chances/he's spayed/neutered?)Where in LA are you? Maybe we have a member who can sex the bunny for you and give a Bunny 101 lesson if need be inthe meantime. 

Are you providing some hay and toys? That might have a calming effect. I stuff a toilet roll full of hay and let them toss it around and munch and chew. They also like digging towels. 

Hopefully we can help. 



sas :?


----------



## naturestee (Sep 12, 2007)

Poor little guy. Bless you for helping him! I hope you can find a good home.

Size-wize for anyone interested, he looks like a Polish, and cute one at that! So think little bitty bunny.


----------



## NinjaKaren (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the quick replies! He is very small: I would guess no more than 3 or 4 lbs.

I really have no idea if it's a he/she...what happened is the 1st owners had 2, 1 boy, 1 girl, and one of them passed away and wasn't sure which was which. (Like I said, he was not in a good situation.) I believe that he is fixed, but am not 100% sure.

I try to make sure he is not under very much stress (Buddha [my pug] does not get to see him anymore) and he seems to be fine (no hair loss or anything) but is always grouchy it seems! lol

I read what you said (about interacting) somewhere else when we first got him...I have tried (what I feel is a more than reasonable amount) to get him to play nice, but every time I even try to reach into the cage he lunges at me...and he has bitten me before, so I am wary. I am sure he senses that and it makes it worse, but he got me really good one time, and I am not keen on being bitten again. 

He has lots of hay (I read that they need lots/unlimited every day), and a couple toys...I got one that he likes to throw around. I hadn't thought of the toilet paper roll, I will try that also. I had no idea they were so noisy! What is a digging towel? Just throw a towel in there?

I am in what's called 'mid-city' LA...about half way between Westwood & downtown. Venice and La Brea for anyone who's familiar with the area.

Thanks for your help!

Karen


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2007)

*NinjaKaren wrote: *


> ... He is very small: I would guess no more than 3 or 4 lbs.


Polish is a good bet, yup, good call. Or maybe a lanky dwarf? 

NinjaKaren* wrote: *


> ... I read what you said (about interacting) somewhere else when we first got him...I have tried (what I feel is a more than reasonable amount) to get him to play nice, but every time I even try to reach into the cage he lunges at me...and he has bitten me before, so I am wary. I am sure he senses that and it makes it worse, but he got me really good one time, and I am not keen on being bitten again.



He doesn't see someone reaching in the cage as interacting, he sees it as an invasion, or a possible attack.Itcan take a long time (up to a year), or it can be pretty quick, but a bunny will bond with a human, but onlyif the human acts like a bunny and not a like a predator in its eyes. Probably not possible with his current cage (?) but its very importantto let him come out without handling him. Put the cage on the floor and put NIC panels for a makeshift pen, and sit in there with him while you're reading or watching TV. Or ditch the cage and just use a pen.

I'vebonded with mine on the couch or my bed,with treats in hand. I didn't have the one-on-one time to invest, so I incorporated itinto my other activities. 

As long as the Pug doesn't have a prey drive, the bunny will likelyget used to the dog, although that has to be very gradual, a sudden dog scare can give him a heart attack. How does the dog react to the bunny? 

(And no, not expectingto convince you to keep him, but would be nice to see some attitude adjustment during his time with you to impress potential new owners). 

NinjaKaren* wrote: *


> He has lots of hay (I read that they need lots/unlimited every day), and a couple toys...I got one that he likes to throw around. I hadn't thought of the toilet paper roll, I will try that also. I had no idea they were so noisy! What is a digging towel? Just throw a towel in there?



How is he noisy? Chewing the bars? And yup, mine love just digging at the towel. They keep rearranging it, somechew it. Another fav toy is an old (or new :grumpy phone book. You're doing a great job with this bunny.  

NinjaKaren* wrote: *


> I am in what's called 'mid-city' LA...about half way between Westwood & downtown. Venice and La Brea for anyone who's familiary with the area.



Hmm... I have a lot of friends in that area... but can't think of one that's bunny-savvy offhand. I'll check around. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 13, 2007)

Missycove and Offspring are in LA. I wonder if Offspring is ready for another rabbit?


----------

